# The evolution of electrical safety



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*evolution*

Back in the day I remember oldtimers doing this but their hands looked like leather anyway. I never asked to see their tongue.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

When I went to tech school my instructor was in his 80's he said lots of "old timers" when he was starting out would test for live circuits this way.
He said a friend of his was killed on a 575v circuit doing this,way back when.

Boy how fast things can change.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to work with an electrician who tested wires with the back of his hand. He was taught to do that by an old time electrician. I thought it was a pretty stupid way to see if wires where live and I was just a newbie at the time.


----------

